# Which clinic Origin or GCRM?



## Lolly123 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi all,

I was hoping that I could get some advice from you lovely ladies. We have decided to take one last shot at treatment to get a sibling for our DH, but can not decide on which clinic to use.
Origin gave us our only ever BFP, but I went to the open night in GCRM and was really impressed.
This will be our last chance and I want to make sure that we make the right decision.
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Lolly.


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi, 

Personally, I would go with GCRM. T.b.h, I wasn't overtly impressed with Origin or their aftercare when we had a BFN with them, having said that maybe things have improved since then? I was recently reading on GCRM's website that they offer you so much of your money back if the treatment is unsuccessful, maybe worth having a look? Good luck with whatever you decide to do


----------



## Sparkleheart (Feb 3, 2010)

I would 100 times over choose GCRM-Belfast over Origin!! We had 2 failed fresh ICSI and one failed natural fet at origin before we had our DD through our nhs go. Personally I have no faith in origin. We actually moved our remaining 3 frozen embryos to GCRM from origin in April. Origin were not progressive in their approach whatsoever and would have had me do a standard medicated fet with our 2 day 3 embryos first and then use our blast if that didn't work. GCRM advised I absolutely didn't need to do a medicated cycle as I have regular cycles. They also suggested thawing the 2 day 3's and growing them on to blast and thawing the blast if needs be. That's exactly what we did and I'm now 14 weeks pregnant! Honestly, everything about GCRM is a million times better. The staff are lovely, the facilities are top notch and their results are brilliant so far. I would recommend them over origin even if this cycle hadn't worked! x


----------

